# 10 awg or 12 awg speaker wire?



## roofjumper90

I have 40- 45 foot long runs from my amps to the front 3 channels , and I was wondering if there would be any advantage of running 10 awg wire over 12 awg wire? The amps are Adcom 5800s at 250 wpc, Paradigm Studio 100s v3 speakers and cc-470 center. Thanks for any input.


----------



## tonyvdb

12 awg is plenty for runs that length. Unless your powering speakers that need 300watts or more 12 is the largest necessary.


----------



## tcarcio

I run 12g wire and you should be fine with that also. You can look at this chart for more info.....http://www.smartbuyspeakers.com/speaker_wiring


----------



## bonehead848

bummer, I saw a speaker wire question and got all exiting thinking I could post up some linkage but tcarcio beat me to it :hissyfit:. Im going to post it anyway
http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


----------



## tcarcio

bonehead848 said:


> bummer, I saw a speaker wire question and got all exiting thinking I could post up some linkage but tcarcio beat me to it :hissyfit:. Im going to post it anyway
> http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm


The more linkage the better.........:bigsmile:


----------



## roofjumper90

Thanks for all the feedback I received on the subject. I figured I couldnt go wrong either way, just thought I would see how some other members felt about it. I always thought that more is better. Maybe this time Ill save a few bucks and buy something else.


----------



## gobrigavitch

I concur. Save the money and spend it on another blu-ray or if you want to get some brownie points you could spend it on flowers for your signicant other
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roofjumper90

Great idea !!! Flowers and a Blu-ray player. I will need flowers after that purchase. Thanks for the idea!!!!!


----------



## biscuitg303

This site has a pretty easy to use speaker wire chart... it shows for 4, 8, and 16 ohm loads/runs

www.diyhometheatersupply.com/12_Gauge_Speaker_Wire_In_Wall_Speaker_Wire_CL3_CL2_Wire_s/30.htm


----------



## bambino

This is my own theory, but if the electricians wire houses with 14AWG wire for a 15 amp circuit then why wouldn't 14AWG be plenty for that long of run? Speakers are deffinatly not pulling the kind of amperage as say your amps and components from the outlet.:huh:


----------



## lsiberian

I and your speaker manufacturer use 16 awg and it works just fine. Attenuation would only be in the upper range which most folks don't mind curving off anyway. 

You can use extension cords, monoprice.com or any other insulated copper wire that is 16 awg or greater. 

I run my mains and my sub of 16 awg. For your distance I might step it up to 14 though.


----------



## JoeESP9

I used to believe what Roger Russell said in that "White Paper". Then someone lent me a pair of Analysis Plus speaker cables a couple of years ago. I now have and use DH Labs Q-10 Signature speaker cable. 

If you don't agree, borrow some "higher end" speaker cables. Listen and compare for yourself. After you have tried them then comment.


----------



## bambino

JoeESP9 said:


> I used to believe what Roger Russell said in that "White Paper". Then someone lent me a pair of Analysis Plus speaker cables a couple of years ago. I now have and use DH Labs Q-10 Signature speaker cable.
> 
> If you don't agree, borrow some "higher end" speaker cables. Listen and compare for yourself. After you have tried them then comment.


Not to start a dispute here joe but i think what the thread starter was wanting to know was what AWG wire to use and how far he could go with certain gauges.
I couldn't agree more about the differances in quality of wire out there but those are typically for short runs, can you imagine the cost of running 100ft of Nordost wire, OUCH! Anyways just my 2 cents FWIW.:T


----------

